# Best media for a canister



## Channaman (Dec 10, 2015)

I know canisters are not ideal but its what I have for my reef right now in addition to a hydor in tank skimmer. Just wondering if anyone is running a canister with success and what media and configuration youre using. This filter has 4 trays/stages. Roght now I just have floss in the first and last and some fresh seachem matrix carbon second from the bottom.

I appreciate any feedback as Im brand new to marine tanks. Was initially going for a fish only but was given a bunch of corals and BTAs with the tank I purchased. Ive been running it as is for 3 weeks and everything is doing well. I have about 75lbs live rock and another 30lbs live sand.

Regards


----------

